# Night 1 of Wrestlemania pre show looks like it will be on the USA network



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499046621908250641

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool. It’s been done before so that’s pretty cool. And lord knows it will do better than anything USA would air that night


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I really hope I live to see WM become a 48 hour telethon. 2 straight days of nonstop fuckery. Feature every last talent in the company, make video packages for all the matches, extend the entrances even longer than they are already. Why not.


----------

